# Crows Nest Show 2009



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

(brown on right was 2nd place getter :? )








/\ the winner. beautiful little arab.

My dust trail in the barrels








Coming home









My second groom Jess after warming down bear


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Day 2

So today the plan was do the arab derivitive classes with baby (halter and ridden) then jump the mare, and then nothing til late in the arvo. This was to be baby's first ridden comp, and the ring was not schedualed to start until 8-30. I get on at 5 to 8 thinking that Id give Nudge a nice warm up and get him used to the sights and sounds before having to compete, and I havent even walked one circle when they start calling us for an 8 oclock start. They dont even have the frigging courtesy to let people know they are gonna start early :evil:
So I jump off and rush to get baby ready for his halter class and decied to pull out of the ridden one. No purebreds, and only one derivitive colt, so the 6(??) classes that were supposed to run before mine ended up being more like 2. (Big surprise, anyone planning on those classes probably hadnt even arrived yet :roll: And they wonder why they have such poor attendance each year... ) Only 2 horses in my class, we placed 2nd. No suprise, the other horse was very nice. Anyway the Judge comes up to me with a whole heap of compliments towards Nudge, then says ' He is a very lovely mover, are you doing the ridden class?' I tell her no, and she proceeds to talk me into it, saying that we will be fine and just do something very easy. So i let myself be talked into it :shock: Anyway, rush to get ready and back out there, and get on and walk round the ring a few times and all is well. Until all of a sudden he takes off in a massive bucking fit!!!! Proper bucking too, the high as he can go and twist in the air style :evil: I managed to sit it out a good 30 seconds, and even thought I was gonna get him back under control at one point, but ended up coming off, hitting my head pretty hard and bruising the whole left of my body, and messing up my right toes pretty badly. He of course took off across the entire ring.
So after my head stopped spinning and I sat up and delt with the medics, and fetched my horse while listening to a whole heap of rude comments about my "bad" horse (and I soo had to bite my tongue to not turn around and scream "Maybe if you c*#&s knew how to organise a show this wouldnt have happened") I left the ring dirty and disgraced.
Baby spent the rest of the day ringside where he had to watch all the happenings of a show, even the Grand Parade where the big old scary tractors, and carriages and drays and just about every other frightning thing you can think of went right by him.

Anyway, not long after the fall I got on my mare for the showjumping. 80cm again. And my foot was still hurting like hell. We managed to pull off 2 excellent rounds, she didnt even think of refusing and never so much as brushed a rail  We placed 3rd from a good 10 or 12 riders. I was very proud of her.

Our only other events that day were barrels, stockhorse race and keyhole in the afternoon. 3rds in barrels and stockhorse race, but elim in keyhole. She did a awesome barrel run tho. I've only just started letting her go at speed, and she is loving it!!

I had no grooms today, so noone to take pictures  This is all I have of my babies from this day

















Nudge's derivitive 2nd and bear's showjumping 3rd


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Great pictures!!! Looks like you two had a lot of fun! well you bunch actually LOL


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks. It was good witht the exception of the show ring.


----------

